# Bought A Bullet, Can Someone Rent Me A Gun?



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Suns just lost 92-72 to the struggling Heat after losing to Orlando to famously end their tremendous losing streak. Can it get any worse? I think when the guys get back to the Valley, they are gonna party and go nuts to clear their mind and least one person will record a DUI. Penny will wave a gun, Steph will speed and swerve in his red Bentley, and Casey may even get a parking violation. Any thoughts?

Oh, and please give FJ the boot already.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

the suns just embarrassed themselves in the last two games. they are way better than the magic and the heat, i know they are missing Amare, but they still have two all stars Marion and Marbury, that should be enough to beat the heat and the magic.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Can it get any worse?


Yeah, you could be a Missouri fan.

That was a funny-*** post. Casey getting a parking ticket....good stuff.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I know Casey is a Stanford-educated, 20-something year-old man, but he looks (and acts for that sake) like he's 13. He may not do much on defense, but at least he tries, if he moved his arms up and down any faster, he might take off!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Casey's a class act. After Kansas defeated Stanford two years ago in the tournament, Casey came out right after the game and said some very, very flattering and respectful things about Kansas and its players. He's well-liked around Lawrence, I'll tell you that.

I'm glad he's getting some PT down in the desert.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

No doubt classy, when I say he reminds of a 13 year old, it is because of his boyish nature, and general attitude. A thug Casey is not. Whomever said he is the next Dan Majerle is rediculous. He was a communications major, so he knows what to say in front of the mic.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Moved to Phoenix board.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I know Casey is a Stanford-educated, 20-something year-old man, but he looks (and acts for that sake) like he's 13. He may not do much on defense, but at least he tries, if he moved his arms up and down any faster, he might take off!


This is off topic, but I loved this post so much I thought I should mention it. Especially the arms flapping bit. Classic.


----------

